# Updated 721 L103 Software Info And Remote Address Fix!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok I finally got some answer of whats new with the latest version of the 721 software and also got an answer to the remote address problem some users have been having with the 721.

On to the software.

The version L103 fixes two bugs.

The first one was to fix the random crash (reboot) error while entering caller id history, the second fix was the communication problem the 721 had when connected directly to a DISH Pro TWIN/QUAD.

I personally have never had problems with these two issues. 

Also in regards to setting the remote address on the 721, to get to the SYS INFO screen *PRESS THE SYS INFO BUTTON ON THE FRONT OF THE 721* DO NOT go to the sys info screen by going to the sys info screen via the remote and also do NOT pull out your Smart Card to get to the sysinfo screen.

Doing eaither of these 2 things will prevent you from changing the unit address of your remote on the 721.

I hope this helps the folks who were having trouble setting the remote address on their 721.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I have had neither problem I was able to change my address on the remote, in either case I'm still on L102, is 103 spooling already ??


----------



## Craig Fogus (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm on 103, and I have not noticed anything different as of yet.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Most people will not notice any changes, those were specific bug fixes for problems only certiain users and configurations were having.

Many people have reported trouble changing the remote address on the 721, this has been due to the fact that in order to get to the SYS INFO screen instead of pressing the SYS INFO button on the front of the 721 there were removing the smartcard.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

Is there a way on the 721 to tell it to ASK before updating? I don't believe it asked me when it went to L102..


----------



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

I am still on L102. The software page says that there is no update. Do I need to do something to get L103 for my 721?

Gary...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Just leave it on and it will come.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I'm with you Gary, no L103 yet, not much for me there anyway, maybe they can get to the bug that occasionally just locks up the 721 while I'm watching something off the HD..


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

No L103 here, either.. wonder if it has anything to do with my webserver running on it.. 

Doubt it.


----------



## Craig Fogus (Mar 25, 2002)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

Finally got L103. However I have a caller ID history bug! I can't get the 721 to display history. I wait for quite a while and nothing. Menu won't even come up again! If I press guide, then I see the menu flash and go away just before the guide displays. Now I can press menu again.

:-(

Gary...


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Hrmm I had that problem with L102 and earlier and L103 fixed the callerid bug. Weird!


----------



## Craig Fogus (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GaryK _
> *Finally got L103. However I have a caller ID history bug! I can't get the 721 to display history. I wait for quite a while and nothing. Menu won't even come up again! If I press guide, then I see the menu flash and go away just before the guide displays. Now I can press menu again.
> 
> :-(
> ...


Dumb question, but did you reboot it to see if that cleared it up?


----------



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Craig Fogus _
> *
> 
> Dumb question, but did you reboot it to see if that cleared it up? *


That's not a dumb question!

I "Over booted" it! Rebooted (3) times. Guess I have been living in the MS PC world too long!

Gary...


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

Well, I see that my PVR721 has gotten L103, but it did not switch the root device to boot to it.. Perhaps others have had the same problem.. You'd have to understand how the 721 does it's software update process (which is documented in the "Under the Hood of the 721" thread) to know what I mean by this.

When 104 comes out and I still don't get, then I'll do something more drastic. I could care less about 103 at this point.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

I thought I'd update people.. I was contacted by a 721 development engineer about the problem I listed in the message before this one. I helped him trackdown what my system had done.

My 721 received the complete update file properly. It all uncompresses fine. However, the receiver did not finish the update installation process for some reason. He believes that my 721 must have rebooted before the installation process completed. They only have error handling for cases of failure if the process completes. If the process never completes (i.e. if it reboots mid way) then it just goes on about it's business and continues to run on the old software. It will never try downloading again unless Dish sends out another signal to it.

Under normal circumstances, if it fails and it sees that it failed at the end of the process, it will reboot and try the process again until it's successful. I hope that doesn't ever leave it in a failing installation loop. Dish: make sure it's not an infinite loop!

-Kyoo


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

Good point! I suspected that may be the problem I'm having. Although for the last 3 days, since I've entered only one-time PVR events (not Mon-Fri or any other choice), every one of them has fired perfectly (about 15 so far over 3-4 days.)

But I'm still hoping for a L104 SW download soon!


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Did anyone else not receiver 103 yet, I'm still on 102. I will try areboot, to see if the post above rings true for me..


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

I did not say that a reboot would cause you to get 103.. it just means your receiver might have tried to get 103 already and failed.. so just sit tight for 104..


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kyoo _
> *I did not say that a reboot would cause you to get 103.. it just means your receiver might have tried to get 103 already and failed.. so just sit tight for 104.. *


kyoo,
I thought you meant that if it indeed got 103, and that maybe a reboot would update the system info screen (which it didn't)
No big deal..
thanks


----------



## RuhiA (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi Everybody,
I first contemplated the idea of getting a dish when the apartment complex I moved in forces the tenants to buy cable package from them rather than you having option to choose whatever you want. I said screw 'em but they said I had to have an insurance worth $1,000,000 to install an antenna but turned out they cannot do that neither.

Then, I started searching for a dish system and decided on getting PVR501. At the same time teh owrd of 701 was floating around so I waited. By looking at the posts, it seems there are hundreds of "bugs" for this line as well. The one most amuzes me is "mine does sometimes too" bug. How on earth same software on same hardware results not only so many different but also random problems? Why put up with such a product? I'm so scared to buy one because I neither have the understanding nor the time to work out if my unit works the way it's supposed to be or not. How much time I have to spend to be able keep up with the software/firmware updates? It appears to be there many very dedicated and knowledgable people on this forum who are very helpfull to others. As much I'd like to have a system of mine, I cannot seem to bite the bullet to fork out so many hundreds with year long commitment to have the service which I may or may not use fully. Am I such a chicken or just one who thinks this particular line of products don't deserve my dime yet? Thanks.
Ruhi


----------

